# Do Not Open...



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Is what the package to AirRideTechnologies instructions say








I figured I should start a build thread since I'm getting ready to put my the Bagyards on in the next week or two. First, I want to thank Andrew and Bagyard for putting together the group buy. I would never have gone to Air if that never happened.
Now, on to the good stuff
















The "Eurospec" Bagyards







, Dual 380cc, and the 5 gallon tank. I still need to pick up the Bagyard rear struts and bags from Andy (MalakaiTan), which will happen in the next week hopefully.
And a quick peak at the ART management in the box








Here is the ride they will be going on
































Old turbo setup, 2871r with a custom top mount manifold. New setup is a pagparts 3071r
















The trunk setup that will have to have some redesigning to fit the tank, compressors, and manifolds









Hopefully I will have some updates soon, just hard to find time when I'm working 60+ hours a week and studying 20+ for my CPA.


----------



## Wuchagonnado (Nov 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow, that car is money already, adding Air will make it sexay.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

nice to see that alex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im putting together my air system as well. im sure you will have it done before me. lol. so far i have an 8 gallon tank and two 495c compressors. G/L let me know if you need a set of hands helping you out buds


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_eurospec bagyards, que?


My struts are still yellow, and not powdercoated black like everyone elses. I met Andreas at SEMA to pick them up, and in order for him to finish them in time, he couldn't powdercoat them. That's what I meant by "Eurospec"


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Work in progress.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

I have the yellow bagyards too


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

I wish mine were yellow


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Ready to see this thing all together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

why does it say do not open


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_why does it say do not open

i think its a joke on the instructions


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

I have to say thats one of the best Boser hoods I've ever seen, it works perfect with the grill. Car will look nuts on air..... who is doing the install???


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Do Not Open... (SoloGLI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_Work in progress.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

The man behind the install









_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_I have the yellow bagyards too









I think we are the only two in the states with yellow bagyards









_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_I wish mine were yellow









I wish my car was yellow









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ready to see this thing all together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me too... I've had the damn bagyards sitting in my house since November. I WANT THEM ON THE CAR!

_Quote, originally posted by *socal07rabbit* »_I have to say thats one of the best Boser hoods I've ever seen, it works perfect with the grill. Car will look nuts on air..... who is doing the install???

Thanks, MichGo is going to be doing the install on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

Is it done yet?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Is it done yet?








I wish


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_







I wish








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_







I wish









HURRRRRRY UP!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

this is taking too long


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

You guys crack me up


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Your car sucks.
/thread


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

your bags and struts are just collecting dust! pick em up or i might use them myself







jk hit me up or tell your bro to hit me up when you guys are ready.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Andy, my brother should be sending you a message today. I think he was trying to figure out a time to meet up tonight.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

Ha, stop bagging (no pun intended) on Solo. Its mainly my fault this isnt done yet. Im supposed to be helping plan/install all of it


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_Ha, stop bagging (no pun intended) on Solo. Its mainly my fault this isnt done yet. Im supposed to be helping plan/install all of it









You will get it done when you can. I'll hit you up tonight about if you still wanted me to leave the car at home tomorrow.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_your bags and struts are just collecting dust! pick em up or i might use them myself







jk hit me up or tell your bro to hit me up when you guys are ready.

haha I have a full set of mkV bagyards sitting in my living room right now, fronts and rears, kind of tempted to fit them on my buddys mkV


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
haha I have a full set of mkV bagyards sitting in my living room right now, fronts and rears, kind of tempted to fit them on my buddys mkV









Hey... don't give Andy any ideas







When are you planning on buying management Travy?? I'm excited to see your car on bags.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_... don't give Andy any ideas







When are you planning on buying management Travy?? I'm excited to see your car on bags.

I know someone who could help make that happen faster haha


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

nice nice... should look dope, me and sam met you at Wustefest last year, IDK if ill make it out this year again


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_nice nice... should look dope, me and sam met you at Wustefest last year, IDK if ill make it out this year again









What's up Eric? What's holding you back from making it this year? It's gonna be even better than last year, gotta try to make it if you can.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

flights are really expensive right now...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_flights are really expensive right now...

They definitely are... all the more reason to drive


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

driving a touareg over 2000 miles round trip doesnt sound very cost appealing to me


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_driving a touareg over 2000 miles round trip doesnt sound very cost appealing to me









Only if it was the V10 TDI... that might actually be more cost effective than flying


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_
Only if it was the V10 TDI... that might actually be more cost effective than flying









Truth.







When is your air ride gonna be done?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_
Truth.







When is your air ride gonna be done?

Hoping within the next week or two. Just depends when MichGo has the time to do the install. I'm working 12+ hour days 5 days a week and studying for my CPA so I don't have time to do it myself.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

Alex your bro came yesterday night and picked up the shocks, bags, and bushings. i wasnt home but i had my brother home to give them to him. lmk if your missing anything. i dont think you are because i double check everything and put them in a bag. Lmk man
P.S. your brother paid me in quarters lolz


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

LOL I know, he called me when he was there to make sure he was getting the right stuff. He had $83 in cash and $2 in quarters LOL. Sorry about that, but hey $85 is $85 right?







Thanks again Andy!


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

haha yeah i came home and on my desk was all the quarters and the cash, but yeah moneys money haha. forsure man lmk if you need any help or anything.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

Thanks Andy.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

Nice man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Ha, alex. I hope you have fittings on those braided lines. Otherwise we might need some small ones for the tank/bags etc.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

On which lines...


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

pm me your # alex. i wanna help out mich on the install. i love doing this type of stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Sent you a PM Rigo. Thanks for offering http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skiessoblue03 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

is it done yet?


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Waiting on parts


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I always thought your car would look good on air! get it done already


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Sadly... tax season has taken over my life. Working 80+ hours a week doesn't give me much time to take care of the couple things I need to do before the install can start. But April 15th is Wednesday which means I can finally get those things taken care of and the build can actually start. Now I'm thinking about redoing my entire trunk. I think a new sub enclosure that actually allows me to use part of the trunk would be a great idea. Just need to come up with some ideas.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

get to work son, quit makin excuses...


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_get to work son, quit makin excuses...









Please bang this into his head. Im waiting to start installing all this but he wants to wrap everything first


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

A lesson Alex learned... D.I.R.T.E.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_
Please bang this into his head. Im waiting to start installing all this but he wants to wrap everything first
















Don't worry Mich... I'm gonna drop everything off on Thursday or Friday and it won't take long to have it ready to go. And I discussed this very briefly with Nik, but I think I'm going to be redoing the entire trunk now, something much more simple and which will allow me to actually use the damn trunk.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_A lesson Alex learned... D.I.R.T.E.

A very hard and expensive lesson that I never want to learn again...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Seems like forever ago that I was supposed to have this finished. Well, still not finished but there has been some progress. My buddy Nik (Sirpop) is doing most of the work but I've been learning as we go. We also decided to only use one sub instead of two this time. We figured the idea behind this setup should be clean, simple and effective. As you can see the last setup didn't allow me to use my trunk AT ALL, so this time around I wanted things to be much cleaner. Enough jibberish, on to some pictures.
Frame and sub box for the 12W6








There will be three boards covering everything, but they won't be attached on hinges. Here is the left board in








Here is the middle piece in, but still unfinished. Need to cut the hole for the tank and sub still. The right board will be done this week.








Ok enough for now. Hopefully the false floor and false wall in back of the trunk will be done this week, then all the pieces will be off to be upholstered. Then it will be on to mounting the stereo equipment.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

Progress looks good Alex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thanks Mike


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

lame. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_lame. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


So is your bag-less grocery getter


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

is this gonna be done for wustefest or what?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Of course it will Eric... the question is did you find the funds to make it to Wuste to actually see it?? I just wish I didn't have to study for the CPA exam. I have my first test coming up in 2 weeks. Tuesday night Nik and I should have the right piece and rear wall finished, which means everything goes to upholstry Wednesday and the everything should be installed :fingers crossed: by next weekend. But 100% finished and ready to go for Wustefest.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

oh ill be there







tickets came down to a staggering $89 each way


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

No ****? That's awesome. We are gonna have to do some serious partying this year. Are you staying at Palace Station?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Well the trunk is just about finished, just need to cut out the holes for sub and the tank. Here are a couple shots I took:
I'm planning on putting the compressors in the open spots here. 








Each piece will be wrapped separately, but I have some ideas with the fabric that should make it look unique.
















Tomorrow I will be cutting out the holes from the center board. I'm also going to trim some of the sub box where the sub will mount so I can have the sub sitting as flush as possible with the floor and not sticking out. As long as everything goes to plan, I should be dropping everything off at the upholster Thursday afternoon.


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_
Tomorrow I will be cutting out the holes from the center board. I'm also going to trim some of the sub box where the sub will mount so I can have the sub sitting as flush as possible with the floor and not sticking out. As long as everything goes to plan, I should be dropping everything off at the upholster Thursday afternoon.

Ahem... I will be cutting and trimming.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIRPOP* »_
Ahem... I will be cutting and trimming.

















Eat me. Let me rephrase my previous post... Nik will be doing the cutting. Happy now


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

yO man you gotta start working faster than that!. its been years since you pick up the bags from me lets get eRR done


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_yO man you gotta start working faster than that!. its been years since you pick up the bags from me lets get eRR done

I know







I just don't have all that much free time because I have my first test for the CPA exam coming up in less than 2 weeks. Just to give you an idea, this is the hardest licensing exam in the country, so imagine how stressed out I've been with studying for the first of 4 tests.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

haha just messing with you man good luck on your test!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I know Andy. Did a little more work last night and cut out the hold for the sub. The floor sits PERFECTLY on top of the sub and it hides the mounting points of the sub. Also built the support for the tank, but didn't have time to mount the tank and cut out the piece on the center floor board. I'm heading out of town for a few days, so Nik will be finishing the trunk up today hopefully. I'll post some pics in a bit


_Modified by SoloGLI at 10:33 AM 5-14-2009_


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

Sounds good broskie!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

Ok here are two quick pics.
You can see the support for the tank, but that was cut down A LOT. Only the top of the tank will be peaking out of the floorboards.








Floor cut out for the sub. You can't see any mounting points, only the beautiful JL 12W6.








The tank will be cut out directly behind the sub, which should all be done later today.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

Meant to post this up the other day when we finished it. Pieces will be getting wrapped this week.








The rest of the install is gonna happen this week. Should be on air by the end of the weekend


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

why isnt this thing on the floor yet? hurry you odnt have much time till wustefest!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Randal Graves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Randal Graves* »_why isnt this thing on the floor yet? hurry you odnt have much time till wustefest!

Dont you worry, this will be on the ground for Wuste... and I mean literally


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

clean work so far.. keetp it coming.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

rigo to the rescue!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Rigo is the muthafu&*in man. Only reason this was able to happen. Thanks a million Rigo. Just a quick cell phone pic.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice rigo and nik http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## idk alex (May 30, 2009)

this car is $$$$$$


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Im liking what I see so far!! get some more pics up! although I will be seeing this thing is less than a week


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Probably won't post too many until Wuste. Figured I could get this one in, then post up the good shots from this weekend.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Probably won't post too many until Wuste. Figured I could get this one in, then post up the good shots from this weekend.

GTFO w/ that silly sh!T of not posting pictures... 
Send me some since i wont be making it to Wuste


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

Cant wait to see it.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
GTFO w/ that silly sh!T of not posting pictures... 
Send me some since i wont be making it to Wuste









LOL, if I recall, didn't someone else say they wouldn't post pics until after Sowo?? Don't have many pics right now... some stupid woman did a little hit and run action on my car. It's all on camera, but can't see the damn plate because the camera is too far away. Here is the damage








And just for you Santi







Cell phone pics are the suxor...


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

definatly like your car dude. looks nice.


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (merrigan)*

How did you cut the circle for your sub? I've made many sub boxes and always used a jig saw but the hole wasn't perfect like your overlay piece. I'm OCD as hell and should be doing the floor for my car this week.... Thanks
Car looks great by the way minus the new body work on the rear quarter. I'd wanna kill who ever did that.


_Modified by BIG_ANT at 1:54 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments.
As for the cutting circles, I used a router. Best tool to use when cutting circles. We cut a perfect hole for the sub box, as well as the false floor. We even milled out part of the false floor so we could hide the mounting points of the sub.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

Pics arent working


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

Thanks, I have a Dremel with the circle attachment and a side cutting bit but the largest diameter it goes to is 12". I have a 13W6v2 to go around so the Dremel won't work.








Guess its off to find a router now...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIG_ANT* »_Thanks, I have a Dremel with the circle attachment and a side cutting bit but the largest diameter it goes to is 12". I have a 13W6v2 to go around so the Dremel won't work.








Guess its off to find a router now...


You can a decent router at home depot for somewhere between $100 and $500, just depends how much you want to spend. We used a porter cable industrial router, and it worked PERFECTLY.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

so pics are working. and wustefest was last weekend... so where is the real pictars


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Here are two... forgot my camera at home







so I don't have many. But this should be good for now.


----------



## SIRPOP (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (BIG_ANT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIG_ANT* »_Thanks, I have a Dremel with the circle attachment and a side cutting bit but the largest diameter it goes to is 12". I have a 13W6v2 to go around so the Dremel won't work.








Guess its off to find a router now...

I built a circle attachment for my router out of 1/4" MDF. Thats how I made the circles for the floor and the sub. Im not sure how the circle attachment looks like for a dremel but you might be able to fab one up out of MDF.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

oh damn.. thats not low at all... wat happen


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I dunno... I thought bags were supposed to drop the car, not give me the craziest raked stance EVAR!!!!







I'm gonna try to do a nice photoshoot in the next week or two. Get some proper shots of the car. Still don't have my frame notched or sway bar removed, but it will happen. It was supposed to be done before Wustefest, but it never happened.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

excuses of lack of lowness...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_excuses of lack of lowness...
















man its just never good enough for the low low's is it!! I will be there one day, don't you worry.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_







man its just never good enough for the low low's is it!! I will be there one day, don't you worry.

I'd hate to see another mk4 not low


----------

